# Edital/ pregão



## Piero

¿Cómo traducirías 'edital' al español? Es una traducción sobre una concesión de suministramiento de agua. 

'El edital será publicado en los próximos meses...'


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo aos fóruns, Piero, 

De acordo com o dicionário que fica acima no fórum: pliego de condiciones.
Aqui uma amostra de pliego de condiciones.


----------



## mdguanilo

Hola amigos!!
En el contexto, abajo citado, la palabra "edital" en español sería edital, también?
 
Gracias por el apoyo!!
 
Besos!
 
O projeto “Desafios do ensino de enfermagem em saúde coletiva sob perspectiva da promoção da saúde” foi aprovado pelo *Edital* 1ª Chamada-2007 - Programa Ensinar com Pesquisa da Pró-Reitoria de Graduação da Universidade de São Paulo, contou com duas bolsistas de Iniciação Científica em 2007. Este mesmo projeto foi renovado pelo *Edital* de 2008, com uma bolsista de Iniciação Científica.


----------



## Carfer

Em portugués de Portugal '_edital_' significa '_edicto_' en español, el escrito que da noticia de una decisión administrativa. Sin embargo, suelo encontrar '_editais_' provenientes de Brasil en los que '_edital'_ parece tener la acepción de convocatória a concurso público, la cual, además de la invitación a concursar, contiene también sus bases y condiciones. Mejor esperar que lo confirme un nativo.


----------



## mdguanilo

Muchas gracias Carfer. 
Besos!


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenida, mdguanilo. 

Não se esqueça de fazer uma procura no dicionário que fica acima e ainda na mesma página, você encontra tópicos onde aquela palavra pode ter sido discutida anteriormente aqui  no fórum:

http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/edital

Rolando a barra até na parte inferior da página você encontra também:


> *Preguntas en los foros con la(s) palabra(s) 'edital' en el título:*
> edital


----------



## coquis14

Carfer said:


> Em portugués de Portugal '_edital_' significa '_edicto_' en español, el escrito que da noticia de una decisión administrativa.


 Esta parte sí se la puedo confirmar , la otra ya no.

Saludos


----------



## Carfer

coquis14 said:


> Esta parte sí se la puedo confirmar , *la otra ya no*.
> 
> Saludos


 
¿Te refieres al significado de '_edital_' en portugués de Brasil? Bueno, eso lo explicó ya Vanda: '_edital_' en portugués de Brasil es el _'pliego de condiciones'_ español.
Aprovecho para aclarar que el '_edital_' en Portugal se puede usar también para hacer pública una decisión judicial, cuando el paradero del destinatario es desconocido y no solamente para hacer pública una decisión administrativa, como dijo.


----------



## mdguanilo

Muchas gracias por las contribuciones, pero aún sigo con mis dudas. La traducción para español de "edital" como "pliego de condiciones", creo q no es muy adecuada para el contexto que deseo traduzir. 

... seguiré buscando o esperando nuevas ideas... Muchas gracias!!

Besos!


----------



## Carfer

Las concesiones tienen siempre pliego de condiciones, es decir, no conozco ningún sistema jurídico en él que una concesión sea normalmente otorgada sin concurso. Si no se trata de eso, entonces '_edicto_' es lo más verosímil.
Ahora me doy cuenta de que tu frase está en español. ¿Quieres darnos más contexto, sobre todo las frases anteriores que puedan explicar por qué dices que '_pliego_' no te sirve?


----------



## Jahive

Estou procurando o significado da palabra "editais"


----------



## Vanda

Jahive said:


> Estou procurando o significado da palabra "editais"




Bienvenido, Jahive, 

Veja os posts acima sobre edital (singular), editais (plural).


----------



## Jahive

Muito obrigada!!! Gracias por la ayuda. Es la primera vez que participo en un foro de este tipo y me han dejado con el ojo cuadrado de lo rápido de su respuesta. 

Saludos


----------



## WhoSoyEu

mdguanilo said:


> Muchas gracias por las contribuciones, pero aún sigo con mis dudas. La traducción para español de "edital" como "pliego de condiciones", creo q no es muy adecuada para el contexto que deseo traduzir.
> 
> ... seguiré buscando o esperando nuevas ideas... Muchas gracias!!
> 
> Besos!


 
Usa sencillamente "pliego"....



Jahive said:


> Estou procurando o significado da palabra "editais"


 "Pliegos" pues quate...


----------



## Muti

Por favor, eu queria saber como se diz "pliego de condiciones" (referido a uma licitação). É edital? E "pregão", como se traduziria, nesse contexto?
Muito obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

Muti, não se esqueça de fazer uma busca com o mesmo título no fórum. Verá que normalmente temos já alguma ou várias discussões sobre o que você procura. 
Estou juntando seu hilo a outro sobre o mesmo assunto. Observe meus posts de número 2 e 6, que explicam como encontrar os termos.
Além desse ainda temos mais estes abrangendo editais e pregão:
edital de licitação


----------



## cambará

"pregão" es "Pregón" un procedimiento de contratación estatal también llamado en algunos paises "Puja a la baja"


----------



## WhoSoyEu

cambará said:


> "pregão" es "Pregón" un procedimiento de contratación estatal también llamado en algunos paises "Puja a la baja"


Si "puja a la baja" es una subasta a la inversa (de un precio tope hacía abajo), entonces sí "pregão" es "pregón". "Pregão" es como decimos tanto al local como al sistema de licitar a través de una subasta.

Por cierto, bienvenido al Foro.


----------

